# Guess the winning weight and win a free flounder gigging trip



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, this is the official thread to submit your guess. 

You will guess the total weight, without going over, of the first ten (10) flounder in the boat Friday night. 6/10/16
Weight will be taken using a digital scale to the 100th. (example = 99.99 lbs)
A guess of 99.9 lbs is equal to 99.90 lbs - to clear up any technical issues 
In the event of a two or more winners (equal guesses ) first posted will be the winner. 
1. Contest will start at 12 noon today and end at 8 pm Friday night 6/10/16
2. Each user may only guess once. 
3. Winner will receive one free charter to go flounder gigging in POC for 2 people
(Option you upgrade # of passengers is available at $100 per person -6 max
4. Trip must be booked before October 1st 2016
5. All guesses over the weight will not qualify
6. In the event of bad weather or anything else that may cancel the fishing Friday night, results will be used from the next trip. (Saturday night) 

I hope I covered all areas and good luck 


Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
3617812161


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

I will announce the winning weight on this thread once we have the tenth flounder on board.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

22.22#'s


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

21.50 lbs


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

17.8


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

21.20lbs


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

19.24 lbs


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

26.60 lbs


----------



## fishinag12 (Feb 14, 2011)

24.44


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

26.39


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

23.86#


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

25.78


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

15.6


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

23.92


----------



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

23.22


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

19.60


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

18.75


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

29.60 at least one pig


----------



## aggieraf (Jul 22, 2010)

21.01 lbs.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

22.22 lbs


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

24.0


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

24.63


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

28.00


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

25.7


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

20# even


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

24.24


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

24.45 

Thanks for having the contest.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

24.60


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

0


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

31.47


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

22.27lbs


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

27.23 gonna be an epic night


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

23.62


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

22.42


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

19.05


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

13.46


Sorry bud. Goin against the grain for the sake of numbers and to give others a chance. Lol. Been on your boat my fair share of times so good luck to everyone else. He's got a kickass rig. Good luck and you'll bust the 30lb mark if anyone was to.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

14.2


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

19lbs even:walkingsm


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

*X*

27.58


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

26.80


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

27.25lb


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

33.40


----------



## brad durden (Feb 18, 2009)

19.75


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

26.60


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

28.50


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

28.24lbs


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

23.16


----------



## DavidCamp1163 (Sep 2, 2015)

24.56


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

37.50# I have faith that you got some big ones...


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

23.45

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

20.4


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

36.80#


----------



## nka9821 (Oct 5, 2006)

23.54


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

22.51 lbs


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

24.93


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

28.8


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

19.38


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

32.40


----------



## Rolltide (Sep 1, 2011)

23.8#


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

31.17 lbs


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

23.74


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

23.40 lbs


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

31.5


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

30.21


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

23.45


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

29.2


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

25.14


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

45.9


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

25.9 since treefiddy isnt a viable option


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

26.00


----------



## BrandonGCM (May 15, 2014)

31.11


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

22.3 is my guess but I was torn between that and 21.31. We shall see how it goes. Good luck to everyone and thank you very much for doing this.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

8.56


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

20.13


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

23.55


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

27.33


----------



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

21.85


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*flounder guess*

22.36 lbs on the money


----------



## Rebeljr (Mar 6, 2013)

27.72


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

21.51


----------



## Kelly Groce (Apr 17, 2013)

*Flounder Guess*

23.69


----------



## bigmoose (Jan 18, 2011)

23.18


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

27.4lbs


----------



## Deadeyedon (Feb 17, 2011)

21.32


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

21.19 lbs


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

24.72


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

28.6


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

31.55


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

26.69


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

32.43


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

26.83


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

23.13 lbs.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

17.90

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

24.72


----------



## SkeeterRick (Feb 26, 2016)

27.27


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

27.90


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*weight*

23.12


----------



## Dino (Jan 10, 2008)

23.87


Sent from my Duck phone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Meathead01 (Sep 27, 2015)

19.76


----------



## DT27 (May 12, 2015)

17.91


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

29.7


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

25.45


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

18.7


----------



## tailin_reds (Mar 24, 2010)

19.71

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaya (Mar 8, 2007)

22.88


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

21.21


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

24.40


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

37.88


----------



## Duckhunter2007 (Aug 1, 2015)

22.33


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

23.57


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

25.22


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

27.6


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would have to say a total weight of 8ils


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

26.4


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

19.2 lbs


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

24.42


----------



## Jov (Oct 24, 2015)

26.7


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

19.75


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

28.2


----------



## PowderhornRanchPOC (May 29, 2011)

34.73


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

32.25


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

16.4


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

19.19


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

18.6


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

27.87


----------



## Flattys & Fattys (Dec 20, 2009)

28.77


----------



## B.latiolais (Sep 15, 2012)

27.7


----------



## traceman (Jun 8, 2012)

27.42


----------



## baffin_boy23 (Aug 4, 2014)

30.9


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

27.46


----------



## Ax3bl4d3 (May 28, 2016)

21.32


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*weight*

22.09


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Unless I missed something you guys are jumping the gun*

Clearly states that the weight of the 1st 10 flounder stabbed this coming Friday 06/10/2016 and you guys are already guessing.........



captainharvey said:


> Ok, this is the official thread to submit your guess.
> 
> You will guess the total weight, without going over, of the first ten (10) flounder in the boat Friday night. 6/10/16
> Weight will be taken using a digital scale to the 100th. (example = 99.99 lbs)
> ...


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

ROBOWADER said:


> Clearly states that the weight of the 1st 10 flounder stabbed this coming Friday 06/10/2016 and you guys are already guessing.........


Contest started at noon yesterday and ends at 8:00 PM tomorrow. Also clearly stated?


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, the guess is for the first 10 flounder in the boat this coming Friday night, but the guessing started on Wednesday at noon and will end on Friday at 8pm. This way all the entries are in before any of the fish are in the boat. 
I will announce the winning weight and winner once we weight the flounder.


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

24.63


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

captainharvey said:


> Yes, the guess is for the first 10 flounder in the boat this coming Friday night, but the guessing started on Wednesday at noon and will end on Friday at 8pm. This way all the entries are in before any of the fish are in the boat.
> I will announce the winning weight and winner once we weight the flounder.


It is a good idea, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Lmedrano85 (Jun 2, 2016)

24.8


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

32.28


----------



## rc (May 19, 2007)

24.30


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

21.36


----------



## Fun_fishing (Sep 28, 2014)

20.15


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

26.84


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

19.02


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

25.1
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

28.37

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

28.69


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

24.65


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*19.41*


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

22.15


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

23.47


----------



## sqr71 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll try 26.71


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

24.02

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

20.26 lbs


----------



## mburl17 (Aug 14, 2013)

21.17


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

34.89


----------



## Monte45 (Jul 22, 2014)

37.4


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

37.510


----------



## JBC (May 24, 2013)

26.92


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

22.99


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

33.33


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

19.4


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Just over an hour left to get your guess in. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

26.67lbs


----------



## chargedchevy (Mar 17, 2013)

25.05

Hopefully I'm not too late...


----------



## Tomahawg (Aug 5, 2015)

21.84


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Guessing was closed at 8 pm.

First 5 are in the boat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

And we have a winner.

Actual weight is 21.62lbs

2cool member Earp guessed 21.51lbs. On the 80th post.

Congratulations. Feel free to call or email to claim your trip

3617812161
[email protected]

Thanks to all those that participated.

I'll switch it up and do another contest in August

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

The largest one was just over 20" and weighted 3.46lbs


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahh I got Price is Righted, lol. Had 21.50


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

TexasRenegade said:


> Ahh I got Price is Righted, lol. Had 21.50


I saw that, you were 2nd overall.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dammit c'mon Shawn. You know dam well that bucket empty weighs 8.16 lbs and you didn't account and/or post that in the contest rules. I got robbed!!


Jk. But yea, muchhhh better looking crew than I've seen on you're rig most times no doubt when my ugly fatass is stickin fish with you. Lol. Congrats to the customers and the 2cool winner.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sotex you've got it alllll wrong...he forgot to way the last four pound fish...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Nombre brother. He was *8.16 on* the deep side!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

You guys are killing me. My wife most of them... So you can try and blame her if you like.... Lol


And Navi, tomorrow is looking good. Moved down about 100yrds and counted 18 more. 

Looking forward to putting your little one on some tomorrow night


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

That's awesome, she is pumped up. I'll give ya a ring tomorrow afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I knew that was Triana but I didn't want to say anything so no one got as butt hurt as I am for being so off. Grrrr. 

Lol. :texasflag

Nice trip bud.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance awesome contest! !!!... literally was dying waiting for friday night!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Captn.


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winner! And awesome contest, thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Next time you should guess the weight of people in the boat. I can get close of Scott goes haha!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The west bay assassin (Sep 30, 2015)

Holy cow. Very coolðŸ–’

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Next time you should guess the weight of people in the boat. I can get close of Scott goes haha!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe we should guess the draft of your boat so you can quit getting stuck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*fish*

40.41


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Navi said:


> Maybe we should guess the draft of your boat so you can quit getting stuck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha ouch!! Now that's a low blow there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

My boat drafts in literally nothing. Look at me here chasing this airboat on a sand bar






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

captainharvey said:


> I will announce the winning weight on this thread once we have the tenth flounder on board.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! That's my boy!

That was a great trip!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Redfish Chevy said:


> My boat drafts in literally nothing. Look at me here chasing this airboat on a sand bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's skinny! You almost caught him too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for the contest!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Gotcha*

I just assumed you would be showing a pic of the catch to guess on. My bad.



captainharvey said:


> Yes, the guess is for the first 10 flounder in the boat this coming Friday night, but the guessing started on Wednesday at noon and will end on Friday at 8pm. This way all the entries are in before any of the fish are in the boat.
> I will announce the winning weight and winner once we weight the flounder.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Dang dang dang! 21.20!! I KNEW I Shoulda added just littttle bit more right after I posted ..


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

ROBOWADER said:


> I just assumed you would be showing a pic of the catch to guess on. My bad.


That is understandable. I thought it would be more fair this way since even I would have no idea what the catch would even be.

My initial thoughts were somewhere between 18-24lbs.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

I did this back in 2012, a little later in the season, and the first 5 weighted 13.??


----------



## ra7608 (Jan 11, 2013)

22.46


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Harvey took my father, my daughter and me on the free flounder gigging trip last Friday. We had an awesome time! Captain Harvey has a great set-up and knows where to find the flounder. It did not take us very long to get our 15 fish. We have eaten baked, fried, and grilled flounder over the past few days. I highly recommend Captain Harvey for anyone looking for a flounder gigging trip.

Thanks Captain Harvey!

http://gofloundering.com/


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

27.27


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

27.02


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

29.27


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

spanky123 said:


> 27.27





ra7608 said:


> 22.46





reddrum said:


> 27.02





KEN KERLEY said:


> 29.27


Y'all are a little late to the party. Winning guess was 73 lbs.


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

21.61

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

18.30


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

21.62 I'm feeling good about this being the winning number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

